# R2O aquariums - Corals shipment



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

R2O aquariums 

New corals shipment

Torches, hammers, elegances, alveoporas & gonioporas, acans



1370 Dundas st E, Mississauga 

Wed-Fri 1-7pm
Sat 12-6pm
Sun 12-5pm

# (905) 808-4658


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I visited today, new set up for SW fish and of course a lot of reptiles.

A lot of corals, plenty of torches.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Exciting. Hopefully there will be lots left when I make it out there next


----------



## Immortal (Jul 28, 2017)

Amazing Western Australia shipment.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh snap boo!!! New tanks loaded up!


----------

